# Bei Dl Bannerklick



## Iwein (9. September 2002)

Ist es legal, das ich (wie weiss ich noch nicht^^) irgendwas zum Dl anbiete und immer wenn jemand das dl will ein script einbinde das er erst auf den Sponsorbanner klicken muss?


----------



## MTK (9. September 2002)

Ist normal nicht legal, aufjedenfall wenn du bannerwerbung hast für die du halt Geld/Klick bekommst da wird das auch in den AGBs verboten. Der User muss freiwillig drauf klicken. Wenn der Banner nur en Link zu ner anderen Seite ist und du für das klicken kein Geld bringt sollte es legal sein.

MTK


----------

